# CI multiplexor de video



## hernando2999 (Ago 3, 2006)

buen dia 
deseandoles esten bien 
mi pregunta es si alguien sabe de algun circuito integrado multiplexor de o para señales de video... no importa si son digitales o analogas....  por favor necesito alguna referencia.
ojala para unos 8 o 10 canales
gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 3, 2006)

posiblemente te sirva este:

http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/ts5v330.html

Vas a tener que hacer arreglos de varios circuitos para poder llegar al numero de salidas que quieras... muchos solo tienen 4 salidas...

Saludos...


----------



## oscar cabrales (Nov 20, 2006)

CD22M3494E: Matriz de Conmutación de 16 x 8 formada por 128 switches análogos capaces de manejar señales de DC a Vídeo. Diseñada para las aplicaciones de sistemas de PBX, redes de conmutación de vídeo o multiplexores análogos o digitales. Precio: $29.000 en  bogota colombia


----------



## EDNA (May 10, 2007)

ALGUIEN CONOCE DE UN DIAGRAMA PARA HACER UN MULTIPLEXOR DE VIDEO DE 2 O MAS SALIDA


----------

